# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Γλυκοφιλούσα IV [Glykofilousa IV]

## Espresso Venezia

*IV* σημαίνει ως γνωστόν "τέσσερα" (!!!), και ουσιαστικά τέταρτο στην σειρά _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ_ υπήρξε το αμφίπλωρο _κατασκευής 2015_ το οποίο μόλις προχθές έφυγε οριστικά από την χώρα μας αφού πουλήθηκε στην Ρωσία, και το οποίο από λάθος όπως έχουμε παλαιότερα _αναφέρει εδώ_ ονομάστηκε σκέτο _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ_ (χωρίς το _IV_).

Το πέμπτο στην σειρά ομώνυμο αμφίπλωρο (_ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_) κατασκευάζεται _ως γνωστόν_ εδώ και λίγο καιρό στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, αλλά πλέον δεν θα είναι .....μόνο του, αφού στον χώρο δίπλα στο ναυπηγείο ξεκίνησε πριν λίγες ημέρες να κατασκευάζεται ταυτόχρονα το έκτο στη σειρά ομώνυμο αμφίπλωρο, αλλά ως _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV_ (τέσσερα) !!! Το βλέπουμε στην πρώτη φωτό πριν μία εβδομάδα και στην δεύτερη σήμερα. Στην τρίτη (επίσης σημερινή) βλέπουμε μαζί τα δύο αμφίπλωρα, αριστερά το _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_ και δεξιά το νεότερο _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV_.

IMG_0308.jpg___IMG_0309.jpg___IMG_0321.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - Ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου - 4 και 11 Ιουνίου 2016_

----------


## manolisfissas

Σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση φίλε Γιώργο.
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στο πλοίο και να έχει καλά τελειώματα.

----------


## leo85

Καλό ξεκίνημα στο νέο Γλυκοφιλούσα.Γιώργο τα λόγια είναι περιττά η φωτογραφίες το δείχνουν. :Sneakiness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο νέα θέματα Γιώργο και στα .....κοράκια από τα άλλα site .....δώσαμε την τροφή έτοιμη, άσχετα αν θα αρχίσουν τα ...μου είπε ο φίλος, μου είπαν οι μπίντες και ......οι χαρτορίχτρες. 
Για να δούμε θα συνεχίσουν με ...αυτά τα ονόματα....ή στην πορεία ένα από τα δύο θα αλλάξει????

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το πρωί είχε έλθει γερανός στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου, για να μεταφέρει το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV στον χώρο που θα συνεχίσει η κατασκευή του.
Φωτο αύριο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μέχρι τις "φωτό ...αύριο" Παντέλο ας δούμε τις "φωτό ...σήμερα", στο ξεκίνημα της διαδικασίας η οποία θα ήταν αρκετά χρονοβόρος (ως είθισται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις) για να έχω την υπομονή να καθήσω να την παρακολουθήσω !!!

IMG_0219.jpg__IMG_0225.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 21/01/2017_

Βλέπουμε ακόμα και τον χώρο δίπλα (στο κυρίως ναυπηγείο) όπου θα μεταφερθεί το σκάφος του νέου αμφίπλωρου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV έχει έρθει στη θέση που θα γίνει ....πλοίο. Σε αποκλειστική πρώτη παρουσίαση στο Nautilia.gr. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους τους παράγοντες.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-16-22-01-2017.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Πλέον το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV έχει έρθει στη θέση που θα γίνει ....πλοίο. Σε αποκλειστική πρώτη παρουσίαση στο Nautilia.gr. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους τους παράγοντες.
> 
> ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-16-22-01-2017.jpg


καλή Αρχή,καλή συνέχεια και σε εσάς,που τρέχετε,και βλέπουμε φωτο,και την πρόοδο των εργασιών.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να λοιπόν μιά ενδιαφέρουσα (τουλάχιστον φωτογραφικά) συνύπαρξη που μας προέκυψε στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0308.jpg__IMG_0272.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 04/02/2017_

Δεξιά, το ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου και το _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV_, και αριστερά το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και το _ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ Ν_. Δύο νέες κατασκευές αμφίπλωρων που βρίσκονται αυτήν την στιγμή στο ίδιο σχεδόν στάδιο, και που θα έχει πιστεύω πολύ ενδιαφέρον η παράλληλη παρακολούθηση τους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου φωτογραφημένο στις 11/02/2017.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-17-11-02-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-18-11-02-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV σήμερα το μεσημέρι. Οι κολλήσεις έχουν πάρει ...φωτιά.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-19-21-02-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι εξελίξεις στο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV στις 25/03/2017

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-20-25-03-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οργασμός από δουλειά παρ' ότι Κυριακή, στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου. Όπως βλέπουμε άρχισε να δείχνει ....το ύψος του.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-23-02-04-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-25-02-04-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μέσα σε μία εβδομάδα κοιτάξτε .....τι έγινε.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-28-10-04-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η πρόοδος συνεχίζεται. Όπως βλέπετε ετοιμάζονται κομμάτι δίπλα και μετά τοποθετούνται στο πλοίο.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-31-21-04-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-32-01-05-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μια (τουλάχιστον) βασική διαφορά που θα έχει το _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV_ σε σχέση με το αμέσως προηγούμενο _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_ θα είναι τα πλαινά ανοίγματα στο γκαράζ που στο _IV_ θα είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερα _(σύγκριση)_.

_IMG_0208.jpg
Σαλαμίνα - 02/05/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή στο χώρο που θα είναι οι καμπίνες του πληρώματος.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-33-06-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε τα ελικοπηδάλια έχουν έρθει για το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV ενώ εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον ο χώρος με τις καμπίνες πληρώματος έχει σκαρωθεί. 

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-35-14-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV η γέφυρα κατασκευάστηκε, τα μαγαζιά ετοιμάστηκαν και είναι επάνω στο γκαράζ, ενώ στο δίπλα οικόπεδο υπάρχουν αρκετά υλικά. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-37-25-05-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-38-25-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV τα ελικοπηδάλια έχουν τοποθετηθεί, στο σαλόνι μονώσεις και καθίσματα ετοιμάζονται, η γέφυρα προχωρά, τα μαγαζιά ετοιμάζονται επάνω στο deck φόρτωσης, όπως και ο καταπέλτης. Το Καλοκαίρι θα χορτάσουμε καθελκύσεις. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-39-04-06-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-45-04-06-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-47-04-06-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-48-04-06-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-49-04-06-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε και στο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV οι εργασίες προχωρούν στο full. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-50-15-06-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV ξεκίνησε να περνιέται το μίνιο, ενώ όπως βλέπουμε (εν σχέσει με το προηγούμενο post) οι σκάλες για το Bar έχουν ολοκληρωθεί. 

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-51-29-06-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θέα από ψηλά, από το εκκλησάκι στον λόφο πάνω από τα Αμπελάκια, και πράγματι το πλοίο δείχνει εντυπωσιακό.

IMG_0184.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 01/07/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV το μινιάρισμα προχωρά ενώ έχουν μπει και τα Π στη θέση που είχαν μπει και του Γλυκοφιλούσα V και έχουν ανοιχτεί και τα κατάμπαρα . Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-56-26-07-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την πρόοδο εργασιών στο πλοίο. Σχεδόν τελειωμένο από λαμαρινοδουλειές και δεν πρέπει να αργεί πολύ η ημέρα της καθέλκυσης του, πιθανολογώ ίσως μέσα στον Αύγουστο.

IMG_0017.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 05/08/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι μου είπε ο πλοιοκτήτης η καθέλκυση του Γλυκοφιλούσα IV θα γίνει Σεπτέμβρη αλλά ακόμη ....δεν ξέρει πότε. Το όνομα έχει κολληθεί στα μαγαζιά και όπως βλέπουμε στο ναυπηγείο κατασκευάζονται και τα σκαμπό που θα μπουν στο Bar, τα ίδια έχει και στο Γλυκοφιλούσα V. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα συνεργεία.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-59-05-08-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-61-05-08-2017.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Όπως βλέπουμε έχουν αρχίσει να βάφουν το πλοίο με Άσπρο χρώμα!!!!

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΎΣΑ-IV-8-8-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όπως βλέπουμε έχουν αρχίσει να βάφουν το πλοίο με Άσπρο χρώμα!!!!


Μανώλη, τα σημεία του πλοίου που φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία σου να έχουν βαφτεί με άσπρο χρώμα, δηλαδή εσωτερικά και η ενδιαίτηση (καμπίνες πληρώματος), είναι τα ίδια που επίσης είναι βαμμένα με άσπρο χρώμα και στο _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV ετοιμάζετε με νέο εξωτερικό look. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-63-19-08-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV ετοιμάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι η καθέλκυση του θα γίνει στα μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-64-28-08-2017.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτικό αμφίπλωρο. Μαζί με το αδελφάκι του ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V, μακράν (μα πολύ πολύ μακράν !!!) ότι ομορφότερο και πιό "προχώ" έχουμε αυτήν την στιγμή στην χώρα μας στον χώρο των αμφίπλωρων.

IMG_0412.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/09/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Την Τετάρτη το πρωί θα γίνει η καθέλκυση του υπέροχου Γλυκοφιλούσα IV. Όπως βλέπουμε στις φωτο το deck του γκαράζ βάφετε, το σαλόνι του για άλλη μιά φορά είναι υπέροχο και η γέφυρα ετοιμάζετε. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους. 

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-69-17-09-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-71-17-09-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-73-17-09-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως προανέφερα σήμερα ήταν η ημέρα που το υπέροχο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV θα έκανε το πρώτο του μπανάκι. 
Από το πρωί υπήρχε συνωστισμός στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου για να είναι όπως μας έχουν συνηθίσει ....όλα τέλεια. Ενώ πήγα στο ναυπηγείο τελικά δεν μπόρεσα να παρακολουθήσω στην καθέλκυση (αλλά πιστεύω θα βρούμε φωτο). Το catering είχε στίσει μια ωραία τέντα, το pontium με τη εικόνα της Παναγίας της Γλυκοφιλούσας ήταν έτοιμο για τον αγιασμό, ενώ τα συνεργεία με ομοιόμορφες φόρμες έκαναν τους τελευταίους ελέγχους. Όλα απ' ότι έμαθα πήγαν καλά και το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV πλέον βρίσκεται δεμένο απέναντι στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή. Καλά τελειώματα.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-75-20-09-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-76-20-09-2017.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-77-20-09-2017.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Καλοτάξιδο να ειναι κ αυτο Παντελή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε την καθέλκυση του Γλυκοφιλούσα IV που έγινε στις 20/09/2017 στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου

----------


## Psytair

Αδυνατο να καταλαβω γιατι βαφουν τις κουβερτες των πλοιων

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ας δούμε την καθέλκυση του Γλυκοφιλούσα IV που έγινε στις 20/09/2017 στο ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου


Για το πλοίο, ή μάλλον τα δύο πλοία _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV_ και _V_, τα έχουμε πει πολλές φορές. Μακράν ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει αυτήν την στιγμή στην χώρα μας στην κατηγορία των αμφίπλωρων. Να αναφερθώ και στο γεγονός ότι τελικά πολύ μικρό απεδείχθη το "κακό" όσον αφορά την ναυπήγηση πρώτα του _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V_ (πέντε) και κατόπιν του _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV_ (τέσσερα). Και τα δύο πλοία (και τυπικά και ουσιαστικά) κατασκευής _2017_ είναι, αφού το "πέντε" είχε καθελκυστεί τον Ιανουάριο, και σε βάθος χρόνου μάλιστα μπορεί κανείς πιά να μην θυμάται αυτήν την ιδιαιτερότητα που αφορά την αρίθμηση τους και μόνο.    

Θα ήθελα όμως να σχολιάσω και τα καταπληκτικά βίντεο που βλέπουμε πλέον από τις καθελκύσεις. Πανέμορφες και επαγγελματικές (στο έπακρον) λήψεις, κάτι που μπορώ να το διαβεβαιώσω όχι μόνο ως θεατής αλλά και ως επαγγελματίας του χώρου. Και δεν οφείλονται μόνο στα drones, (που και αυτά δεν αρκεί όπως κάποιοι νομίζουν απλά να "τα βάλεις να πετάνε", σαφώς απαιτούν ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις και τεχνικές), αλλά και στην κάλυψη από διαφορετικές γωνίες με πολλές κάμερες και "οπερατέρ" (έστω χειριστές), και τέλος στα άρτια μοντάζ όλου του υλικού.

Καταπληκτικές δουλειές, και μπράβο στους υπευθύνους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο εξέπεμψε το AIS του με το όνομα του στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή, για πρώτη φορά. Καλή συνέχεια και καλά τελειώματα στο υπέροχο πλοίο.

----------


## Giovanaut

Πώς λέγεται η εταιρεία που τα διαχειρίζεται? Ποια πλοία διαχειρίζεται? Ποια πούλησε και ποια έχει υπο κατασκευή? γιατι τα χω μπερδέψει :P

----------


## Psytair

Η εταιρια αποτι ξερω δεν εχει πωλησει καποιο πλοιο .σε υποκατασκευη βρισκεται το γλυκοφιλουσα viii και το στησιμο εχε ξεκινηση το μονο που μενει ειναι να μεταφερθει στην θεση του 4 που βρισκοτανε πριν λιγες μερες

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η εταιρια αποτι ξερω δεν εχει πωλησει καποιο πλοιο .σε υποκατασκευη βρισκεται το γλυκοφιλουσα viii και το στησιμο εχε ξεκινηση το μονο που μενει ειναι να μεταφερθει στην θεση του 4 που βρισκοτανε πριν λιγες μερες


 Δεν τα ξέρεις καλά τα πράγματα φίλε μου. Πως λέγετε η εταιρεία δεν ξέρω. Αλλά για την ώρα έχει 2 στη διαχείριση της, τα Γλυκοφιλούσα V & IV και θα κατασκευάσει το Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII.
Έχει πουλήσει: α) το Γλυκοφιλούσα (e.x BOL στην Κροατία), β) το Γλυκοφιλούσα κατασκευή 2015-16 (e.x ELENA στη Ρωσία), γ) το Γλυκοφιλούσα ΙΙ κατασκευής 2010 (e.x MAJOR CHAPICHEV στη Ρωσία), δ) το Γλυκοφιλούσα ΙΙΙ (e.x GLYKOFILOUSA III στη Ρωσία) ε) το Φιλόθεος (e.x Θάσος ΙΙ στη Θάσο).
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## Psytair

Εσυ δεν καταλαβες κατι η εταιρια το ξερω οτι εχει ξεκινησει να πουλαει απο το 2008 εγω αναφερθηκα  στα πλοια που εχει τωρα και ειπα οτι δεν τα εχει πωλησει  γιατι που ξερεις μπορει να εχει πωλησει το 5. Για να ξεκηνισει το 8. Ευχαριστω

----------


## Psytair

Νομιζα πως ο φιλος giovanaut   ξερει οτι η εταιρια εχει πωλησει 5 πλοια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεν τα ξέρεις καλά τα πράγματα φίλε μου. Πως λέγετε η εταιρεία δεν ξέρω. Αλλά για την ώρα έχει 2 στη διαχείριση της, τα Γλυκοφιλούσα V & IV και θα κατασκευάσει το Γλυκοφιλούσα VIII.
> Έχει πουλήσει: α) το Γλυκοφιλούσα (e.x BOL στην Κροατία), β) το Γλυκοφιλούσα κατασκευή 2015-16 (e.x ELENA στη Ρωσία), γ) το Γλυκοφιλούσα ΙΙ κατασκευής 2010 (e.x MAJOR CHAPICHEV στη Ρωσία), δ) το Γλυκοφιλούσα ΙΙΙ (e.x GLYKOFILOUSA III στη Ρωσία) ε) το Φιλόθεος (e.x Θάσος ΙΙ στη Θάσο).
> Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.


 	Όπως πάντα έγκυρη και αναλυτική απάντηση - πληροφόρηση από τον "μετρ των αμφιπλώρων" απάσης της ελληνικής επικράτειας !!! Μόνο Παντελή μου που έπρεπε να απευθυνθείς στον φίλο Giovanaut ο οποίος έκανε και την σχετική ερώτηση. Μην κάθεσαι τώρα και ασχολείσαι......... καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πούμε ότι το μήκος του είναι 107 μέτρα και το πλάτος του είναι 18 μέτρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να πούμε ότι το μήκος του είναι 107 μέτρα και το πλάτος του είναι 18 μέτρα.


Και να αναφέρουμε και τον αριθμό του _IMO 9833993_.

----------


## andria salamis

10/10/2017 Πρώτος κατάπλους στα Παλούκια,καλορίζικο,και καλοτάξιδο.

----------


## pantelis2009

To νεότευκτο στη γραμμή Σαλαμίνα-Πέραμα Γλυκοφιλούσα IV σήμερα ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή. Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο να είναι.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-82-13-10-2017.jpg
Από αύριο θα υπάρξει ....και καλύτερη φωτο.

----------


## leo85

Καλορίζικο και  Καλοτάξιδο να είναι,πολύ ωραίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά ένα ......*υπέροχο* πλοίο.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-88-19-10-2017.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Την Πέμπτη 7 Ιουνίου και απ' τις 10:00 έως τις 14:00 το πλοίο συμμετέχοντας στις Ημέρες Θάλασσας 2018 θα βρίσκεται ελλιμενισμένο στην προβλήτα των Λεμονάδικων (Πύλη Ε5), όπου και θα παραμένει ανοιχτό στο κοινό για ξενάγηση με τη συμμετοχή της Φιλαρμονικής του Δήμου Πειραιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από όπου και να το δεις, απλά εντυπωσιακό το "καλλιτέχνημα" της ναυπηγού κ. Ευτυχίας Πετυχάκη. Εδώ σε χθεσινή του αναχώρηση από το Πέραμα.

IMG_0259.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/06/2018_

----------


## threshtox

Δεμένο σήμερα μπροστά από το Festos Palace στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, μόνο απαρατήρητο δεν περνούσε ανάμεσα στα θηρία.. εντυπωσιακό..

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι το Γλυκοφιλούσα IV μέσα στον Πειραιά κάτω από το ΥΕΝ για τα Posidonia 2018 με καπετάνιο το Γιώργο Γιοβάνο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-91-07-06-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Η πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι επάνω στο πλοίο θα γίνει δεξίωση στις 19.00 μ.μ και παρόντες θα είναι ο ΥΕΝ, βουλευτές, επιχειρηματίες κ.λ.π. Ελπίζω να μου έρθουν φωτο.

----------


## Giannisd

ΜΙΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο
ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΜΑΣΤΟΡΑΣ

----------


## Phivos

IMG_1303.jpgIMG_1304.jpg

Το εντυπωσιακό ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ ΙV χθες στα Παλούκια.

----------


## leo85

Το Γλυκοφιλούσα IVστον Πειραιά συμμετέχοντας στις Ημέρες Θάλασσας 2019.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-7-5-2019-01-.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV7-5-2019-02.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-7-5-2019-03-.jpg 

Φώτο το πλοίο εξωτερικά,το γκαράζ, και το κατάμπαρο.
7-5-2019.

----------


## leo85

Και η συνέχεια από εχθές, με μηχανοστάσιο,σαλόνι και το μπαρ...Τα λόγια περιττά.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-7-5-2019-04-.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV7-5-2019-05-.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-7-5-2019-06-.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-7-5-2019-07.jpg 

7-5-2019 Πειραιάς.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα δύο αδελφά εντυπωσιακά αμφίπλωρα, _ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ IV_ και _V_, δεμένα μαζί στην προβλήτα στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0312.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 17/05/2019_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο *Γλυκοφιλούσα IV* όταν στις 17/09 έμπαινε στην δεξαμενή του *ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου* για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-101-17-09-2019.jpg ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-102-17-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *υπέροχο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV* δύο χρόνια μετά την καθέλκυση του από το ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου, σήμερα το πρωί όπως βλέπουμε πήγε πάλι στο ναυπηγείο, ώστε να κάνει τις απαραίτητες μετασκευές και να φύγει για πρώτη φορά από την γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα και *να πάει στην γραμμή Ρίου - Αντιρρίου ώστε στις 24/10/2019 να ξεκινήσει εκεί τα δρομολόγια του*. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-115-17-10-2019.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

> Το *υπέροχο Γλυκοφιλούσα IV* δύο χρόνια μετά την καθέλκυση του από το ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου, σήμερα το πρωί όπως βλέπουμε πήγε πάλι στο ναυπηγείο, ώστε να κάνει τις απαραίτητες μετασκευές και να φύγει για πρώτη φορά από την γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα και *να πάει στην γραμμή Ρίου - Αντιρρίου ώστε στις 24/10/2019 να ξεκινήσει εκεί τα δρομολόγια του*. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-115-17-10-2019.jpg


Αγαπητέ Παντελή θα αντικαταστήσει κάποιο άλλο στο Ρίο ή θα προστεθεί και αυτό στα ήδη υπάρχοντα;

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον δεν θα πάει το Έλενα φίλε avvachrist

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Γλυκοφιλούσα IV ξεκίνησε σήμερα το πρωί από τα Παλούκια* και αυτή την ώρα *πλησιάζει στον Ισθμό - Κορίνθου, με προορισμό το Ρίο*. Εδώ μια φωτο από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ-IV-89-19-10-2017.jpg

----------

